# Rattlesnake Pictures Taken at the Ranch



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I shot these for the Valley Land Fund Photography Contest and got 2nd place in the Snake Class for the Small Tract Competition. I still don't know which one was the one that place but I submitted those 3.

I shoot with a Canon 40D and the lens used for those was the Sigma "Bigma" 50-500 Ex


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

the third picture won! at least thats my favorite! awesome pics


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

They look very good but I think you were too close! 
Mike


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Those are great. I'm glad to see you didn't move it in front of a prickly pear in bloom like so many have done in the past.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations Ruben! i think it might have been the second photo that won, but then all three are really neat. thanks so much for showing them to us. 

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I was hoping you had a big lens for those pictures. I hope you were at 500mm. Nice Shots


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Ibeafireman said:


> I was hoping you had a big lens for those pictures. I hope you were at 500mm. Nice Shots


Actually I was about 7-10 feet away lol.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the light on the middle one but you should have reached in there and moved that grass from in front of his nose.. 

The first one would be my pick for a winner though..


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats so close I got chills!


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Arlon said:


> I like the light on the middle one but you should have reached in there and moved that grass from in front of his nose..
> 
> The first one would be my pick for a winner though..


I know what you mean on the grass. I wish I had a shovel to move it out when i took that pic.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

the only thing i would have changed is to stop your aperture down a little to get more depth of field...the sharpness drops off too soon behind the head...but nice shots


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i agree with karen ... the second one is great. snakes are the coolest creatures on earth.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice pictures. The patterns on the snake's skin remind me of the new digital style camouflage patterns that are starting to come out.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice work with a touchy subject. Be sure to let us know which was the winner. I'm curious now.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the first and the third!


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok a friend told me it was the 2nd image that placed.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The second one to me has much better colors, however, I don't see the shovel that comes with this creature.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

wow, those are great


----------

